# Easy swarm trap placement



## jensen flyway (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am a rookie at beekeeping so I don't know much but I decided to share something for anyone who may have not already thought of it. I built a couple of swarm traps to try and catch a few swarms this year. I went out to my deer hunting spot to set them up with a ladder, and other tools. When I got there and was trying to figure out where to set them up I realized that my deer stands were in some spots thart could be good for attracting bees. So I climbed my stand fastened down the trap and was on my way. didn't have to balance a trap or even carry my ladder with me just use the stand ladder. I will remove them this summer and they will just be deer stands again. They may or may not catch swarms but they have as good of a chance as any and were easy to set up. Thanks for all of the info that eveyone shares on this site I am learning a lot.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Good idea I have read about people using strap on stands for doing trappings


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a deer stand that I use to hold a swarm trap, and have caught one each of the last two years. Be careful climbing down with it, and change is out quickly. You might catch multiples!


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

if you are a business you can now write off your treestands


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

I put my swarm traps up in my deer stands the last two years. I've done ok with the bees, but I haven't had a stand stolen since I started putting them in the stands.


----------

